# George Crumb and Toru Takemitsu



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I need more information on these guys, both of them *were site as influence *to Ge Gan-ru the chinese composer i recently blog about?

So i was wondering what are the best symphonie of both of these gentelmen, anyone familiar whit these two ?

What should i pick up from em?

Have a nice day guys and thanks:tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

For Takemitsu, check this *thread*, for George Crumb, I think his Lorca setting "Ancient Voices of Children" (Nonesuch Records) is a fine introduction to his intricacies.. Also most of Bridge Records monumental complete edition is self recommending!

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into the Pentagonal Garden

Crumb: Variatzioni (First Edition series); Madrigals (New World)


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Crumb's black angels was a big influence on the fall of baghdad I believe.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

correct Jobis, i just heard Crumb black angels , quite moving he deffenetly add an impact on Ge gan-ru for his fall of baghdad.


----------

